# APR: Recycle or die (map switching, Ethanol file)



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Arin,

I brought this topic in the past. I enjoy your products very much, I endorse your products too (at least your tunes and other hardware) but you guys aren't keeping up with the demand with the customers. The customers need map switching capabilities for the new MQB platform as well as files for a ethanol blend and 91oct.

I have been wanting to run other maps, particularly your 93oct map. It cost me $100 just to have a shop switch the map (something that takes about 15-20 minutes) and if I want to change the map again it would cost me another $100 and so and so on. There are E-85 stations near my house but it bothers me that you guys have ethanol maps for a GTI and not for the R/S3. It makes no sense!!! The competition have map switching capabilities though laptop via OBD II, even JB4 has it. I explained to you many times that your marketing managing is questionable

Why keep waiting? Can you guys figure out how to switch maps from a OBD-II device or Lap-top or something? Like I said, I love your products, I love my tunes on my Audis but I often want to take my cars to the dragstrip and use other maps/files but it is not cost effective. 

Last but not least. My title says Recycle or die. Cobb will eventually launch their AP and it will have a few maps loaded. My recommendation would be that you guys put effort and work on your R&D and get a ethanol file release soon and map switching as well. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

You're not wrong, I thought they would have been all over it by now. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapo117 (Nov 21, 2016)

Actually I was about to order a APR Stage 1 on my 8V, I thought it was switchable by cruis control, someone told me this is the feature for APR.

For me it's a must as the S3 is my wife car and I need to settle it to stock after I use it.

Let's see the reply from APR, otherwise I need to go for Revo and SPS. It doesn't make any sense to me!!!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Sapo117 said:


> Actually I was about to order a APR Stage 1 on my 8V, I thought it was switchable by cruis control, someone told me this is the feature for APR.
> 
> For me it's a must as the S3 is my wife car and I need to settle it to stock after I use it.
> 
> ...


They have it for other car models and previous generations. The technology is there, smaller companies have it but APR needs to keep up with the rest because there are already a few companies that have map switching capabilities and just like you and I and many other customers we would like the capabilities to switch the maps.

APR has a premium price already, they offer a good product but their R&D department should work on this matter.


----------



## staind_hp (May 10, 2001)

Many companies are hard at work redesigning the intake tube and can't be bothered with trivial nonsense like map switching capabilities for customers. 


In their defense, customers enable this by purchasing $600 intake tubes made from shiny carbon fiber; they probably make more profits from tube sales than tunes.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sapo117 said:


> Actually I was about to order a APR Stage 1 on my 8V, I thought it was switchable by cruis control, someone told me this is the feature for APR.
> 
> For me it's a must as the S3 is my wife car and I need to settle it to stock after I use it.
> 
> ...


They have it in their other platforms, and they have the APR mobile app to switch them, but not for our platform. It was teased, though. I thought Id have it by now (2 years after getting the tune). Still nothing.


----------



## Sapo117 (Nov 21, 2016)

@[email protected] please let us know some news 🙄


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

their too busy making 529 AWHP on this platform while also producing their ultra charger product for b8 S4's. now they need some tunes for the b9 s4.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

I go to the dragstrip often so it is paramount to me to take advantage of the other available maps e but it is not cost effective to do so. I know APR could do it, they just need to listen to their customers. Now I am hearing that you can "stack maps" using a JB4, sort of combining software from your APR product and the JB4.

I prefer to stick with APR all the way but if they don't show progress I might switch to other tuners.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

UM has a flexfuel kit, JB has a E-85 map and whenever Cobb launches their AP in combination with AMS we will see were the market tilts. You guys have a terrible marketing approach and you guys prove it over and over. It took forever to release the AWD version downpipe. You guys have the E-85 maps on GTIs with IS38 turbos which is excellent for any owner running a IS38 turbo but what I think is happening is that your own APR stage III would be eclipsed by any E-85 map (stock turbo)... I mean it!! 

How difficult really is to alter the existing maps from a GTI IS38 equipped e-85 file and make it work on a Golf 7R/S3 engine? You guys have the capabilities to map any turbokit and we all know that but please, give the customer a chance and listen to their feedback. We want a E-85 file for our Golf R/S3 from APR. Not asking much...


----------



## schweatyballs (Nov 20, 2009)

go um


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

From the bowels of gossip: their concerns are for other platforms. A3/S3 is not one on the radar at this time. Quite a lot of changes occurred at APR over the past year. if you want a switchable program then switch to another company. APR is not the only game in town. Perhaps you may want to evolve and consider HPA. Marcel is a consultant to VAG and has an option for the 2.0 T which responds to fuel grade so does not need a switch. Ask if they have the software for the Audi as I heard it was in development


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> From the bowels of gossip: their concerns are for other platforms. A3/S3 is not one on the radar at this time. Quite a lot of changes occurred at APR over the past year. if you want a switchable program then switch to another company. APR is not the only game in town. Perhaps you may want to evolve and consider HPA. Marcel is a consultant to VAG and has an option for the 2.0 T which responds to fuel grade so does not need a switch. Ask if they have the software for the Audi as I heard it was in development


Its so easy to suggest to go to another company but hard to see that he has already invested his hard earned coin with APR. OP is frustrated that APR is not offering choices to the consumer and I would be ticked as well.... They have been in the game for some time now so I am surprised that they are not improvising like the others....


----------



## hebwml (Oct 4, 2003)

Show me where I can buy the UM flex file kit and what's the IS38 numbers? 

Show me anything worth while from COBB on the MK7 IS38 or comparable to APR's #s, dynos or 1/4 miles times. 

JB4 may have ethanol map, but APR is still running better numbers without it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hebwml (Oct 4, 2003)

27turbocars said:


> Arin,
> 
> I brought this topic in the past. I enjoy your products very much, I endorse your products too (at least your tunes and other hardware) but you guys aren't keeping up with the demand with the customers. The customers need map switching capabilities for the new MQB platform as well as files for a ethanol blend and 91oct.
> 
> I have been wanting to run other maps, particularly your 93oct map. It cost me $100 just to have a shop switch the map (something that takes about 15-20 minutes) and if I want to change the map again it would cost me another $100 and so and so on.


What are you trying to gain with ethanol? 

Have you taken your car to the track, have you been able to attain some of the 1/4 mile times posted by other APR owners? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

hebwml said:


> What are you trying to gain with ethanol?
> 
> Have you taken your car to the track, have you been able to attain some of the 1/4 mile times posted by other APR owners?
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, I have taken my car to the drastrip a few times(3 I believe) and I did about 25-30 passes combined. I tested the car with stage I and later with stage II and I very satisfied with the APR results but I am just asking for a map switching so that I can freely run other maps without having to break the wallet. I can also run E-85 from nearby gas stations but waiting on APR to work on E-85 map.

This is simple to understand folks, look, PR make maps for IS38 equipped GTIs, how is it that a S3 which comes with the IS38 doesn't have the E-85 map. We know that this is a feasible and simple software product to create, APR should work on it but I can see this as a problem potentially hurting their Stage III sales and here is my reasoning:

Stage 3 APR is fairly quick but not so much on 91oct. A S3 running on a E-85 map on stock turbo would run not too far from a full stage 3 on 91oct and lots of people that have access to E-85 would prefer to save $4000 and simply run E-85(if that was available). my .2c


----------



## hebwml (Oct 4, 2003)

27turbocars said:


> Yes indeed, I have taken my car to the drastrip a few times(3 I believe) and I did about 25-30 passes combined. I tested the car with stage I and later with stage II and I very satisfied with the APR results but I am just asking for a map switching so that I can freely run other maps without having to break the wallet. I can also run E-85 from nearby gas stations but waiting on APR to work on E-85 map.
> 
> This is simple to understand folks, look, PR make maps for IS38 equipped GTIs, how is it that a S3 which comes with the IS38 doesn't have the E-85 map. We know that this is a feasible and simple software product to create, APR should work on it but I can see this as a problem potentially hurting their Stage III sales and here is my reasoning:
> 
> Stage 3 APR is fairly quick but not so much on 91oct. A S3 running on a E-85 map on stock turbo would run not too far from a full stage 3 on 91oct and lots of people that have access to E-85 would prefer to save $4000 and simply run E-85(if that was available). my .2c


Honestly I don't think your missing much, there was a guy just recently added UM's fuel kit and tune which resulted in slower 1/4 miles times. APR tested higher octanes and didn't get any benefit. 


You keep saying 91 do you not have 93? 

Can you not mix some ethanol with 91 to get and use ethanol on a daily? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

hebwml said:


> Honestly I don't think your missing much, there was a guy just recently added UM's fuel kit and tune which resulted in slower 1/4 miles times. APR tested higher octanes and didn't get any benefit.
> 
> 
> You keep saying 91 do you not have 93?
> ...


I can only get 91oct(I live in AZ) however I can get E-85 but there are no 93oct gas stations here at all. I seen the UM flexkit and I have been trying to search more, UM site says that they are under construction. I followed some UM customers topis on the forums, I think the username Darylson was running a very quick 1/4 times with some sort of blend from UM, there is also a dude in Puerto Rico also running some low-mid 11's on a stock turbo and e-85.

What makes no sense to me is that APR would offer the E-85 map on a GTI with a IS38!! why not using the S3/R platform which comes with the better hardware. If anything the GTI probably has smaller cc flow capacity injectors (I' m guessing). My theory is that the R/S3 pumps more power due to upggraded hardware which I assume the fuel system might be part of it(maybe more boost requires more fuel=bigger injectors).

I have been looking at the market options, the stage II that I have is plenty fast but I want faster. I haven't venture on any turbokit because I hate turbolag but I wouldn't mind waiting for a tuner to release a decent turbokit but at the meantime I would love to settle with a E-85 map for its simplicity and off course being able to switch so that when I drive out of my state I can just put other fuels.

I keep saying and I know Arin is reading this but the moment that COBB releases their AP lots of customers will be switching. Right now I am doing a word of mouth rant all over any forum disclosing that with JB4 you can witch maps, same thing with Unitronic and soon with Cobb, the end result will be that when someone does a search on google and reads my responses they might consider the other brands(Not APR). At the end of the day it is a fair way to express a dissatisfaction with APR marketing/and R&D department.


Here is a good one: look for DADANFINGS on youtube. His issues are different than mine but lots of people will keep reading reviews and the market will slowly switch. Recycle or die!!!! innovate, adapt or yield to other tuners that can do what customer demands. Fair game.:beer:


----------



## S Dubya (Dec 8, 2009)

After finding this thread, I feel as it should be bumped to the top. I feel your pain with APR. I played the 1.8t game back in the day and made some pretty serious power all on my own. Graduated to a TT roadster and went APR and played the stage 3 game. Went to a MK6 GTI and still APR all the way around. Keith was the best dude on the planet. Customer service was off the chain awesome. I left VW/Audi for Subaru when the Golf R drama went down and VW failing to make a decision on offering it in the states. Went STI and recently 2015 WRX on a full E85 tune and having the Cobb experience then coming back to VW, its disappointing to say the least. It appears as if APR's customer service and innovativeness that put them at the top has lapsed. Sad to see really. I mean getting back into an Audi and knowing the big players in the tuning world I was excited. Naturally I hop onto vortex and see how dead the forums are and the lack of support being generated by the vendors and I was shocked. However, I will say the dude I've taken note of is George at Burger Tuning. It seems running a blend of E35/40 may yield some good gains, and his customer service has been throttling the competitors out there. With the ability to switch maps being dead in the water from APR on the MQB platform its like :banghead:

Anyway, maybe APR will come to the table with something besides the same old cookie cutter tune that's priced well above the competition. Give me something, anything, to remain a customer.


----------



## staind_hp (May 10, 2001)

Also coming from Subaru and Cobb accessport, I agree, the options are disappointing and lack of activity in forums is surprising. Not to mention the absurd pricing on any exhaust component :sly::screwy:


----------



## S Dubya (Dec 8, 2009)

staind_hp said:


> Also coming from Subaru and Cobb accessport, I agree, the options are disappointing and lack of activity in forums is surprising. Not to mention the absurd pricing on any exhaust component :sly::screwy:


It's as if this is all falling on deaf ears. [email protected] has yet to even respond, which is mind numbing. Seems they have the "we are too big to fail" mindset. Oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

apr's social media team (is that just Arin?) probably hasn't seen this thread. also, this seems like a niche request, low volume sales potential, no impressive marketing prospects (like a stage3 built s3 would), I would assume they are putting their engineering resources into more profitable products, for example, stage1 b9 s4. not very surprising to me.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

I partially disagree with you for the following reasons:

1) The map for ethanol blend on the IS38 is already in use on the GTIs. It would required minor tweeking for the Golf 7R
2) A E-85 blend map will virtually bring the sales of the mediocre performing stage III to a halt. Everyone that runs tunes knows that once you do a E-85 map on the Golf 7R/S3 you will virtually run within 3-5 tenths of a second in the 1/4 mile from a stage III on 91-93oct
3) The demand for E-85 blend is very high. Most of the GTI /R/S3 users that have access to E-85 would positively run E-85 blend if APR were to offer the E-85 map and map switching capabilities
4) I disagree with you on Arin not seen these topics. He engages on topics when there is a record to claim or any bragging rights "first S3 breaking the 10.5 sec-130mph" or " Golf R runs 11 with stage II" or any post that will make these guys shine (any eye catcher)

I agree with you on the following:

1) They are greedy and money hungry. If not offering map switching means that their 'union like" net of APR dealers can keep charging $120/hour for map switching *the better for them it is *. Why offer map switching if any customer in the planet can keep paying $120/labor to change maps? that means $$$$$$
2) Yes, you are correct. Money making on products that are profitable like the new tune for the B4

In summary, Soon or later people will pull the finger and turn around and switch to other tuners. Once Cobb enters the game(soon) I will very likely run their software. I wouldn't mind paying the initial $650 for the Cobb AP. Lots of people eventually will get tired of APR practices and they will turn into a dandanfings user (look it up on youtube).

Bad feedback spreads like virus. Trust me!!opcorn:


----------



## S Dubya (Dec 8, 2009)

will13k7 said:


> apr's social media team (is that just Arin?) probably hasn't seen this thread. also, this seems like a niche request, low volume sales potential, no impressive marketing prospects (like a stage3 built s3 would), I would assume they are putting their engineering resources into more profitable products, for example, stage1 b9 s4. not very surprising to me.


I'm pretty sure Arin has seen this thread. It's nice that it keeps getting bumped up though. Enhancing the possibility of it being seen. 

As for it being a niche request? Which request? E85 or something as simple as a map toggling feature? The map toggle is what made APR what it is today. Their cookie cutter tune on pump gas was never very impressive, but the aggressive tunes I've run on previous cars for race fuels were awesome. Either way, as a customer from past times (2004-2011), I've personally noticed a sharp decline in customer service. I've sent multiple emails with zero response. It's a bit frustrating to say the least. 
I would love nothing more but for APR to chime in and say "map switching is coming." E85 support would merely be icing on the cake for me, as its readily available in my location. I can't fault APR for chasing the dollar bill around. But let them not forget them at their customer base put them at the top when they were a much better customer services oriented vendor. 

As for built stage 3 S3. Ain't much of a demand for that with the customer base understanding the capability of the factory equipment. Especially when they cater to to the GTI community with hardware upgrades and E85 support. Know what I mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

Both E85 and program switching is niche imho. Here's why I think this: Access to E85 isn't that great and you have to fill up more often so most don't want to put up with it. programing switching is niche since the vast majority of tuned cars don't go to the track or use race-gas on the street. Maybe someone needs to switch from 93 to 91 on a road trip once a year.

lets face it, a minority of sales are from folks who contribute and go to forums, an even smaller minority of sales are for folks to need program switching or use E85.

the built stage 3 S3 was for solely for marketing purposes, it helps sell their high-volume items (stage1/2 tunes, intakes, stickers (+10 hp)).


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

will13k7 said:


> Both E85 and program switching is niche imho. Here's why I think this: Access to E85 isn't that great and you have to fill up more often so most don't want to put up with it. programing switching is niche since the vast majority of tuned cars don't go to the track or use race-gas on the street. Maybe someone needs to switch from 93 to 91 on a road trip once a year.
> 
> lets face it, a minority of sales are from folks who contribute and go to forums, an even smaller minority of sales are for folks to need program switching or use E85.
> 
> the built stage 3 S3 was for solely for marketing purposes, it helps sell their high-volume items (stage1/2 tunes, intakes, stickers (+10 hp)).


No...no...no.. Sir. Access to E85 is a subjective topic, I travel around the country and I found many gas stations on many states that sells E-85, I am in the desert in AZ and there are plenty E-85 stations around. 
Back to addressing your comment about having to fill up more. YES, you are correct, you have to fill up more but please disclose the *TWO advantages* that makes the E-85 attractive: 1) cost less than regular gas 2) makes a lot more power and torque . In Summary, one dissavantage but two advantages.. you tell me 

There is no Niche or anything special about changing maps, it is a simple technology that should be available. You say that people switch maps from 93 oct to 91 oct once a year? I would rather run 93oct whenever is available rather than running 91oct. Here is a scenario that I always run into: I drive from AZ to Tx many times and it sucks that I can adapt my maps to 91oct and viceversa. In AZ I can only run 91 oct but when I am in Texas I wish I can run 93 oct but I can't unless I pay the fee to change maps(every time).

Your statistics about minority sales from people that go to forums and people that needs program switching are in my opinion a bit off. Many other Golf R/S3/GTI owners will tell you that they would like to take advantage of the flexfuel. This is not a limited topic to APR, this is for many car enthusiast that have had tuned cars running E-85 in the past and appreciate being able to do the same with their GTI/R/S3 but with minimal hassle(map switching).

We can discuss this all day long, it appears that is not a topic that you are interested on and I wouldn't hold it against you. You are just expressing your opinion:beer:


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Had e85 on my frs huge difference. Would love it with my A3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S Dubya (Dec 8, 2009)

will13k7 said:


> Both E85 and program switching is niche imho. Here's why I think this: Access to E85 isn't that great and you have to fill up more often so most don't want to put up with it. programing switching is niche since the vast majority of tuned cars don't go to the track or use race-gas on the street. Maybe someone needs to switch from 93 to 91 on a road trip once a year.
> 
> lets face it, a minority of sales are from folks who contribute and go to forums, an even smaller minority of sales are for folks to need program switching or use E85.
> 
> the built stage 3 S3 was for solely for marketing purposes, it helps sell their high-volume items (stage1/2 tunes, intakes, stickers (+10 hp)).


If it's such a niche thing, why develop an E85 program for GTI owners running upgraded hardware that is identical to that of the R/S3? Talk about niche... 
Either way, it's status quo for APR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

27turbocars said:


> You are just expressing your opinion:beer:


well, trying to figure out their likely business reasoning which is driving their engineering resource allocation. :beer:


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

will13k7 said:


> well, trying to figure out their likely business reasoning which is driving their engineering resource allocation. :beer:


Your opinion is very value indeed.:thumbup:


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

S Dubya said:


> If it's such a niche thing, why develop an E85 program for GTI owners running upgraded hardware that is identical to that of the R/S3? Talk about niche...
> Either way, it's status quo for APR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bingo!! and Amen!!.... why having the E-85 maps for the GTI but not for the Golf R/S3? It is pure common sense. I am telling you brother, you put a blend map of ethanol on a Golf 7R/S3 and it is the nail in the coffin for the APR stage III. 

APR created a turbokit that doesn't shine on pump gas. Ir makes more power but it loses torque (403lb-tq for Stage II vs 384lb-tq for Stage III). It is the matter of time until the market catches up to APR and people like you and I would keep pointing the obvious. I guess that for the mean time the FWD GTI can have the last laugh with their ethanol blend map. 

Good news is that the competition is already putting some serious turbokits and eventually more people will keep pulling the middle finger on APR. opcorn:


----------



## HurrayFive (Jul 12, 2015)

Just as a heads up, APR doesn't offer an OOTB E85 map for the IS38 kit either...it's clearly stated on their site that they've hit the point where adding more timing (which is literally ALL the extra octane of E85 gives you) no longer gives any extra power on regular pump gas.

In addition, my previous 2013 A5 had the version of the 2.0T that was E85 rated from the factory, it had E85 listed as an acceptable fuel on the fuel door. There was literally _half a model year_ in 2013 that did this. That version of the engine had an extra sensor to determine E85 content, a higher flowing LPFP, as well as strengthened seals throughout (injectors and HPFP most importantly) due to the corrosive nature of ethanol. APR released an E85 tune for that specific version of the 2.0T that used the included extra sensor to automatically adjust timing based on ethanol content in the tank so you could run 91 or E85. That was for half a model year...but the car was already built to handle it reliably. This means APR was ready to jump on it because the car was built to handle it reliably.

As an example, I ran a then new E85 map in my '09 Cobalt SS turbo...same type of platform, direct injected, 2.0 turbo. Similar numbers. 95% of any vehicles fuel system built since '07 is E85 safe...*95%.* Guess what failed regularly on the SS? Fuel injector o-rings made of a lower quality viton that were not rated against E85. Then the LPFP. These are the bits that start to show when you run full E85 in a vehicle that doesn't have it on the fuel door. On top of that, the _volume_ of ethanol you have to flow over regular pump gas is almost 30% higher, and at low RPM situations, can result in starvation of the LPFP if it's not built to handle E85. 

Given that, A: APR has shown the gains are negligible on this platform by adding ANY more timing (which is all the ~104 octane of E85 gives you), and B: The vehicles are not factory rated for E85 and would then be more likely to encounter fueling component failures which would result in more people crying foul, I can see why they have no desire to release this product for this platform. 

On the stock turbo, the power curve is such that E85 is never going to make a huge difference. The fact that a few vendors are releasing tunes that LET you run E85 does not suddenly invalidate the engineering effort that shows it's not a sustainable, worthwhile effort for the stock turbo on this platform. Limitations are what they are.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Out of the half dozen cars that I ran E-85 I haven't encounter any issues with E-85 and that was E-70% to E-85% ethanol content. I only changed the injectors and fuel pump and obviously the tune but no other hardware. The injectors were changed because I was running a very high content of ethanol and I needed to lower the IDC percentage.

The situation with the Golf R/S3 is that we just need a blend. I never expected the stock fuel system to support more than 30% of the extra fuel otherwise the injector duty cycle would have been already maxed out. Your Ecobosted car was a beast, I seen them on the dyno on full E-85 and I have seen ridiculous gains on that 2.0 turbo engine.

Thanks for pointing out that APR has removed the E-85 blend map, it seems like they abandoned the project all together. Now the easy part, the map switching.

Off topic but where inn AZ are you located?


----------



## HurrayFive (Jul 12, 2015)

Heh, changing the injectors (if not direct injected), or their seals, and the LPFP are part of the 5% of the fueling system I was referring to based on the vehicle, many people don't realize this when trying to run full E85 on a vehicle that isn't factory rated for it.

Fuel lines, the fuel tank, the fuel neck, and if direct injected the actual fuel injectors are all capable of running E85 in just about every vehicle since '07...what fails are the injector seals (viton), LPFP's not made to push the extra ethanol fuel volume, and any HPFP rubber (viton) seals not made for E85.

I think the trouble for the stock turbo (IS38) is that we're already at the bleeding edge of peak compressor efficiency on pump gas, which means we're already running as much boost as the compressor will allow (look at the compressor map) before it just starts to blow hot air and lose power. We're also already at the point where extra timing doesn't do anything substantial...if you can't add boost and you can't add timing then you can't add power, no matter what octane you throw at it. IDC hasn't seemed to be an issue with this platform until you swap the turbo, which is why APR introduced the fueling kit.

This is also why the larger EFR turbo of Stage 3 exists. The 7163 compressor map is nowhere near maxed out at ~500HP and can push boost for days. THIS turbo could handle the extra octane of E85 and do something with it no problem, and it's already in the works (but will need a built block to stay reliable). The torque limitation is entirely to save the stock clutch plates in the lowly DQ250 that these cars run, it's barely rated to handle the torque from these cars stock.

The SS was a highway queen, haha. I could outrun almost anything from a 40+ roll (including multiple surprised Vette owners) but could also launch from 2nd gear from a dig and burn the tires all the way till the top of 3rd. Damn FWD just never had traction at that power level. I'm in good ol' Phx, are you too?


----------



## S Dubya (Dec 8, 2009)

For what it's worth, I'm going with the JB4 on a blend of E35. Ultimately high 11's is the goal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S Dubya (Dec 8, 2009)

27turbocars said:


> Out of the half dozen cars that I ran E-85 I haven't encounter any issues with E-85 and that was E-70% to E-85% ethanol content. I only changed the injectors and fuel pump and obviously the tune but no other hardware. The injectors were changed because I was running a very high content of ethanol and I needed to lower the IDC percentage.
> 
> The situation with the Golf R/S3 is that we just need a blend. I never expected the stock fuel system to support more than 30% of the extra fuel otherwise the injector duty cycle would have been already maxed out. Your Ecobosted car was a beast, I seen them on the dyno on full E-85 and I have seen ridiculous gains on that 2.0 turbo engine.
> 
> ...


So the JB 4 is in, and installed. Yep. Pretty cool. Blue tooth connect kit, offers everything I could want in a tuning solution at less than 500 bucks. I can switch maps, build my own custom map, with some fantastic customer service. I know you are running APR already but adding the JB 4 on top could yield some gains. Plus the ability to run up to 40% Ethanol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

